# Indiana Beekeepers' Association Event Vendor Orders



## WPG (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a shame.
Trade vendors really help make an event and help attendance. I like to see things in person before I buy the first time.

Maybe business is so great they can't keep up with orders now, and don't have the capable manpower to spare.

Or in this economy they also are having to cut back, tho that is not the impression I get here about the bee business.

Maybe you could be a temporary rep for them and get some free stuff for your trouble.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Trithemius said:


> I received a reply from Mann Lake stating they are not sending anything to Indiana.


You're not too far from Morgantown. Graham's Beeworks is a distributor for both Mann Lake and Kelley. The have a nice store, with most things you'd want in stock. Call first, store hours are irregular.
http://www.grahamsbeeworks.com/


----------



## kbfarms (Jan 28, 2010)

They are sold out on vendor space, so there should be plenty of equipment to browse there.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

In years past, there have been plenty of vendors.
Walter T. Kelley is always there (what else do you need )


----------



## Trithemius (Dec 29, 2008)

Made a call to Walter Kelley Company. They will be at the Indiana Beekeepers' Association event and are taking orders for on-site pickup. :thumbsup:

One vendor's loss is another vendor's gain!


----------

